# Lightning



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Lightning exits woman's bottom*
October 09, 2006 12:00am

A WOMAN has suffered severe burning to her anus after being struck by lightning which hit her in the mouth and passed right through her body.

Natasha Timarovic, 27, was cleaning her teeth at home when lightning struck the building.

She said: "I had just put my mouth under the tap to rinse away the toothpaste when the lightning must have struck the building.

I don't remember much after that, but I was later told that the lightning had travelled down the water pipe and struck me on the mouth, passing through my body.

It was incredibly painful, I felt it pass through my torso and then I don't remember much at all." Doctors at the city hospital where she was treated for burns to the mouth and rear said: "The accident is bizarre but not impossible.

She was wearing rubber bathroom shoes at the time and so instead of earthing through her feet it appears the electricity shot out of her backside," a medic told local television news channel, 24 Sata.

"It appears to have earthed through the damp shower curtain that she was touching as she bent over to put her mouth under the tap. If she had not been wearing the shoes she would probably have been killed by the blast."

:googly:


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Boy, talk about a "hot seat"!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Ouch!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

A 1.21 gigawatt enema.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh please! It happens to me everytime I have too many extra hot hot wings and beer!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> Oh please! It happens to me everytime I have too many extra hot hot wings and beer!




I have the same problem with supernatural baloney sandwiches :devil:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't think my experience is a supernatural one like yours. I consider it a religious experience because every time it happens I scream - "OMG!!!!"


----------

